

The Hacker Dish (Makhlouta) - Zarathu
http://www.tasteofbeirut.com/2010/01/the-hacker-dish-makhlouta/

======
pvg
Another entry in the ever-expanding Catalog of Mushy Hacker Metaphors. Joining
the classics (painter, rockstar, poet) and newcomers (ironman competitor,
marathon runner, martial artist) is 'farmer'. Looking forward to 'pterodactyl'
and 'balcony'.

------
idlewords
This would explain the extraordinary prevalence of Lebanese hackers

~~~
omarish
I had no clue of the prevalence.

A couple of us are here <http://answers.yallastartup.org/>.

~~~
karzeem
We're successful because our moms send us lots of zaatar for the morning of a
big pitch :).

------
pie
Beans & rice, a worldwide staple. Calling this "hacker" seems like a stretch
though.

~~~
kyro
Dumbing this down to just 'beans & rice' is a bit ignorant. In my culture
alone we have at least 5 dishes with grain components that all taste vastly
different from one another. As to the comparison, grains are often a more
'practical' type of food as they're cheap, have a long shelf life, and are
quite diverse, possibly making them more appealing hackers.

~~~
Zarathu
Agreed. The dish can last for days, with little preparation (other than the
pre-soak).

It's a high calorie meal that'll keep me filled for hours. Pretty ideal when I
need to just lock down and code for a long period of time.

~~~
petewarden
Not quite in the same league but a British delicacy has been my hacker fuel
for years: Beans on Toast. The name is the recipe, just try and get the proper
tins of Heinz beans for true authenticity.

